# TNT archery



## archer1914 (Oct 13, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone on here has on these or shot them? They look like it would be cool to have one.


----------



## IMADMAN (Jan 24, 2005)

Couple of guys on here shoot them. Try doing a search with the words "TNT revolution". I was in the market for one just to keep in the "trunk" but decided to go w/ 4.5" more and get a PSE Super Short instead.


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

I have one and like it so far. At this time it's shooting good and I will be using it as my main hunting bow this season.


----------



## archer1914 (Oct 13, 2007)

cool what are you getting out of it. how does it group. what do you have the bow set up with sights etc.... any pics?


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

The bow is at 62# with a 26"DL, shooting a 25" easton epic st 400 with 100gr tip. With that setup I'm getting 220fps out of it!


----------



## StraightShotSam (Aug 11, 2010)

I thought they were shaaaky.ukey:


----------

